
Practical Project Management Tips for Grassroots Organizations - ohjeez
http://quickbase.intuit.com/blog/2014/02/19/weed-it-and-reap-project-management-tips-for-grassroots-organizations/
======
manderson9000
More businesses should heed this advice.

